# Bear Claw Afghan



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

I made this for myself. The bear claw reverses to a fan pattern.
I love this pattern. It's not difficult.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Treasure, your afgahn *is* a treasure. The pattern is stunning. It is also one that is great viewed in any direction. Your knitting is beautiful. Not difficult? You must have good concentration or be an expert at "reading" your knitting!


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Jynx -- that is the beauty of this pattern. It looks difficult but it is not. You just have to pay attention to it, and use life lines. I learned that lesson early on...and not with this pattern. Life lines are just that...they save you a lot of ripping out. This is one of those patterns that needs them...
Here's the Bear Claw pattern which is free:
I am going to make one longer and wider to fit on my bed.

Cast on 152 sts. K 6 rows for lower border. Now work in pat as follows:
Row 1 (Right Side): K4, * K1, yo, [K1, P3] 4 times, K1, yo; rep from * to last 4 sts; K4  168 sts.

Row 2: K4, * P2, [K3, P1] 4 times, P2; rep from * to last 4 sts; K4.

Row 3: K4, * K2, yo, [K1, P3] 4 times, K1, yo, K1; rep from * to last 4 sts; K4  184 sts.

Row 4: K4, * P3, [K3, P1] 4 times, P3; rep from * to last 4 sts; K4.

Row 5: K4, * K3, yo, [K1, P3] 4 times, K1, yo, K2; rep from * to last 4 sts; K4  200 sts.

Row 6: K4, * P4, [K3, P1] 4 times, P4; rep from * to last 4 sts; K4.

Row 7: K4, * K4, yo, [K1, P2tog, P1] 4 times, K1, yo, K3; rep from * to last 4 sts; K4  184 sts.

Row 8: K4, * P5, [K2, P1] 4 times, P5; rep from * to last 4 sts; K4.

Row 9: K4, * K5, yo, [K1, P2tog] 4 times, K1, yo, K4; rep from * to last 4 sts; K4  168 sts.

Row 10: K4, * P6, [K1, P1] 4 times, P6; rep from * to last 4 sts; K4.

Row 11: K4, * K6, yo, [sl 1, K1, psso] 4 times, K1, yo, K5; rep from * to last 4 sts; K4  152 sts.

Row 12: K4, P to last 4 sts; K4.

Rep Rows 1-12 until approximately 59" from beg, end Row 11. K 6 rows for top border. Bind off loosely in K.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful work well done


----------



## LindaM (May 7, 2011)

WOW... now I want one just like that for me.. I love it. What a beautiful job you did. So glad your keeping this for you after all the work you had to of put into it.. Great Job!!


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Linda...no this one is a gift for someone else.
I am making mine wider and longer to fit a queen sized bed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern. It will make a wonderful bedspread. I think I'll try a a baby blanket for a smaller start. I will also put in a lifeline. I have been itching to try a pattern that jutified one just to check it out. I never knew about them before KP but will definitely never knit another piece of lace without one......


----------



## nanafitz (Sep 10, 2011)

Very beautiful. What yarn and size needles did you use?


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

I used size 8 needles and Amore by TLC.
I don't know if that yarn is still available, however you can substitute
I Love This Yarn available at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

That's a beautiful afghan. It may not be difficult (or so you say) but it sure looks it!

At the risk of sounding dumb - what's a lifeline?


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow I love it. The pattern is fab and so is your work :thumbup:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

What a beautiful afghan. I still haven't used a lifeline. I will look it up on you tube, but your afghan is incredible. Thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

redquilter said:


> That's a beautiful afghan. It may not be difficult (or so you say) but it sure looks it!
> 
> At the risk of sounding dumb - what's a lifeline?


A life line is a thread that you run though every stitch, usually on a purl row after you knit it, every so often so that if you have to rip it for some reason, you only have to go to that line instead of ripping out the whole thing.

The Pattern looks very complicated but it is not. You just have to pay attention to it. After you do a few pattern repeats, you'll understand what I mean. *s*


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

That is truely an beautiful afghan. Thank you for sharing both the picture and pattern. Love it! I will definitely have to try it - with life lines of course. I also learned that lesson a while ago.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

redquilter said:


> That's a beautiful afghan. It may not be difficult (or so you say) but it sure looks it!
> 
> At the risk of sounding dumb - what's a lifeline?


Agreed. Don't worry, thought a lifeline was a PH# you call on TKY day, when your bird is giving you grief!


----------



## rozzi80 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very lovely! I like knit patterns that are "reversable" and look good on either side! Thanks for the pattern. I am definately going to hang on to that one.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

awsome your afghan is fantastic


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

This is really beautiful, Treasure. What excellent knitting. 

I love the stitch. Thanks for the directions on how to do it. And now I have to say that stitch would make a really cool, textured shawl. Hmmmmm.....


----------



## GrandmaD2012 (Mar 8, 2011)

I am thinking also I will try a baby blanket - maybe start a baby hope chest. What a beautiful pattern!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful,would make a gorgeous baby shawl.
Thank you for sharing.
Best wishes


----------



## texfeline (Apr 23, 2011)

Your afghan is beautiful.....when you say pattern reverses....does this mean there is a pattern on both sides of the blanket.....I look for reversible patterns. thanks


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

It's beautiful and a lovely pattern. :thumbup:


----------



## cd4player (Jul 29, 2011)

Very nice - I really like it! Well done!


----------



## Lisa in TX (Aug 10, 2011)

That is truly a beautiful pattern. Thank you for sharing it. Once I get a little more experiance since I am just beginning I am going to give this a whirl. What kind of yarn did you use?


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

This is beautiful. What size does the pattern make?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Raye18 (Sep 12, 2011)

Such a great pattern, thank you for sharing!


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Would this be a multiple of 20 + 8 pattern if I want to make smaller or larger? I am getting a handle on this (figuring out how to adjust a pattern) but it's always good to check myself with the experts! Thanks all you experts!

PS - Oops - I see that won't work with the increase/decrease rows. I was thinking of trying the pattern for a scarf.


----------



## jbweaver (May 5, 2011)

That pattern is very pretty on both sides.


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

Very, very lovely. Thanks for sharing the photo...and the pattern!


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful! Thanks so much for the pattern. You do excellent work!


----------



## kyterp (Mar 3, 2011)

This is stunning. I would enjoy seeing a picture of the entire afghan. Could you please explain how you used your lifeline? I have never used one and know I need to learn.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Oh, my, that is pretty.

Another item on my ever growing "to do" list.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Thanks so much for the pattern. It will make a wonderful bedspread. I think I'll try a a baby blanket for a smaller start. I will also put in a lifeline. I have been itching to try a pattern that jutified one just to check it out. I never knew about them before KP but will definitely never knit another piece of lace without one......


Me, too.


----------



## ladyjag (Oct 16, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!!


----------



## manianice (May 3, 2011)

Your afghan is beautiful.


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Very pretty! I don't usually think that the back side of knitting looks as nice as the front. This is the exception to that train of thought!


----------



## breier (Jul 23, 2011)

What is a lifeline????


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

It is beautiful, love it. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> redquilter said:
> 
> 
> > That's a beautiful afghan. It may not be difficult (or so you say) but it sure looks it!
> ...


LOL! I thought it was a hotline phone # to an experienced knitter who could walk you through a difficult pattern!


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Treasure said:


> redquilter said:
> 
> 
> > That's a beautiful afghan. It may not be difficult (or so you say) but it sure looks it!
> ...


Thank you for the info. That sounds clever. Do you use regular sewing thread or another piece of yarn? And then, obviously, you pull it out afterwards, right?


----------



## luckyginger (Mar 16, 2011)

beautiful work and love the afghan. This is one I will try for sure and thank you so much for sharing the pattern.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

Very beautiful Treasure, it nevr ceases to amaze me at all the lovely things people knit.


----------



## capecodlady (Mar 16, 2011)

It's Beautifull!

What size needles? What type yarn?


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

texfeline said:


> Your afghan is beautiful.....when you say pattern reverses....does this mean there is a pattern on both sides of the blanket.....I look for reversible patterns. thanks


Yes, as you can see by the picture, the left side is the bear claw, on the right side, the fans.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

redquilter said:


> Treasure said:
> 
> 
> > redquilter said:
> ...


I use crochet thread, it's thicker than sewing thread.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, you pull out the life line later. I usually leave mine in until the entire piece is finished, but that's me. Can't be too careful! *l*


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

capecodlady said:


> It's Beautifull!
> 
> What size needles? What type yarn?


I used size 8 needles and Amore by TLC.
I don't know if that yarn is still available, however you can substitute
I Love This Yarn available at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

toto said:


> This is beautiful. What size does the pattern make?


44 x 60


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

kyterp said:


> This is stunning. I would enjoy seeing a picture of the entire afghan. Could you please explain how you used your lifeline? I have never used one and know I need to learn.


This is enough of the afghan ( measures 44x60) so you can see more detail and what a large piece looks like...


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Beautiful Afghan, thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

I might add.... on the next one I make, I will increase the borders by making them longer and wider and use the Seed Stitch:
Any even number of stitches
Row 1: *k1, p1; rep from *
Row 2: *p1, k1; rep from *


----------



## billb1946 (Nov 23, 2011)

All I can Say I WOW!!


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

I made this afghan several years ago and I really like the pattern. Good job


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Beautiful, I just started this pattern for our adopted soldier's afghan. He asked me if I would make him one. Since he is in the Army I decided to do a darker color, it is in Red Heart Burgundy.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Absolutely stunning afghan. Beautiful job of knitting.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Excellent! You have a big heart to do that for the soldier. *s*


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Treasure said:


> Excellent! You have a big heart to do that for the soldier. *s*


Thank you


----------



## capecodlady (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> redquilter said:
> 
> 
> > That's a beautiful afghan. It may not be difficult (or so you say) but it sure looks it!
> ...


Har!!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I love it. Can you slip one under my tree.I don't have time now make me one or any one else.lol Oh so lovely tho. Did you work on it full time or did you work it on and off? How long did it take to make?


----------



## visitor (Nov 20, 2011)

thank you for taking the time to let us all have this lovely pattern happy christmas


----------



## Nunzie (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you so much for asking about a lifeline; I was wondering the same thing. Obviously I am new to this knitting thing and even newer to the group. I thought I saw a list of definitions somewhere and was searching for it so I could find other abbreviations I don't know.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Beautiful from all directions, hope you don't mind I copied and pasted the pattern into word. Thank for sharing such beautiful work.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Your afghan is truly beautiful. Thanks for sharing the pattern with us.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

Information on using a lifeline:

http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingskills/ss/lace-lifeline.htm


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

DHeart said:


> Information on using a lifeline:
> 
> http://knitting.about.com/od/knittingskills/ss/lace-lifeline.htm


Thank you very much for this. I haven't done lace knitting in years - probably because of the fright of "frogging". This may make me try again!


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

lovely and nicely done


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely pattern. I enjoy knitting afghans more than I do sweaters. Can't wait to try this one.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Thankyou for this beautiful pattern. did you use worsted? 

My son and dil just renovated their family room and she wants an afghan - I will show her the pattern. thanks again for your 
generosity. Shirley designer1234


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

I said earlier that I started this for our soldier, I'm in the middle of the second round of the pattern, it is easier than it looks, just a matter of counting ... Haven't had to frog anything ... YET 
I decided to use size 10 circular needles, I have to say it looks fancy ... even my kids are impressed LOL


----------



## CandyBar (Nov 15, 2011)

Treasure: How many skeins of yarn did you use?


----------



## Sharney (Oct 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> Thankyou for this beautiful pattern. did you use worsted?
> 
> My son and dil just renovated their family room and she wants an afghan - I will show her the pattern. thanks again for your
> generosity. Shirley designer1234


Shirley, I love your sweater. Did you design it, or is there a pattern?


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

yes I designed it -- I held a workshop (KAL) in the fall for the 'coat of many colors' some of the girls finished theirs - others are going to join me in a new KAL which I will be starting after the NEw Year. so if you are interested - here is the link to the old KAL (there are lots of pages but worthwhile to spend an hour and read how we do them.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-29345-1.html

I will be starting a new link (forum) but the information will be the same.

I am also going to do a KAL for my 'bomber jacket' and I think there is a picture or two in the above link. I will be announcing the start of both early in January. If you want to do the 'coat of many colors' the requirements and information is on the above link and the first instructions are on page 4.I would love to see you there.

Shirley

http://shirl-oneofakindfiberarts.blogspot.com/


----------



## Dot Smith (Apr 17, 2011)

Treasure in East TX--I copied your beautiful pattern to make the Bear Claw afghan. I didn't see where you mentioned how much of the Amore yarn you need to make it. It really intrigues me. It seems a little more intense than most that I've done which I become bored with quickly. Will probably use the yarn from Hobby Lobby
(I Love This Yarn). Sure don't need to buy more yarn for projects right now but
I just might have to buy for this one. Thanks


----------



## chorister (Aug 20, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

beautiful pattern and work!


----------



## sortaknittin (Jul 25, 2011)

How many skeins of the "I Love this Yarn" did you use.
Pattern is really great and I hope to make it soon. 
Thank you for posting.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Absolutely stunning! Now you have us all wanting to make one. :roll: I too have never heard of a life line. Makes sense to me, but not sure how to use one. Do you use a thread right along with you knitting needles or do you thread a thread on a big eye needle and pass it through. Thank you so much for sharing. I know we all appreciate it. Can't wait to try this.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Someone suggested using dental floss as the lifeline.


MacRae said:


> Absolutely stunning! Now you have us all wanting to make one. :roll: I too have never heard of a life line. Makes sense to me, but not sure how to use one. Do you use a thread right along with you knitting needles or do you thread a thread on a big eye needle and pass it through. Thank you so much for sharing. I know we all appreciate it. Can't wait to try this.


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Its so beautiful.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Reanna40 said:


> I love it. Can you slip one under my tree.I don't have time now make me one or any one else.lol Oh so lovely tho. Did you work on it full time or did you work it on and off? How long did it take to make?


I really can't say, I knit in front of the tv....I would start it at least a month ahead


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

CandyBar said:


> Treasure: How many skeins of yarn did you use?


The pattern called for 62 ounces, however I always buy more...
I'll pick up an extra skein or two so this way there is no worry about dye lots and the availability of the yarn.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Dot Smith said:


> Treasure in East TX--I copied your beautiful pattern to make the Bear Claw afghan. I didn't see where you mentioned how much of the Amore yarn you need to make it. It really intrigues me. It seems a little more intense than most that I've done which I become bored with quickly. Will probably use the yarn from Hobby Lobby
> (I Love This Yarn). Sure don't need to buy more yarn for projects right now but
> I just might have to buy for this one. Thanks


Dot, you can NEVER have TOO MUCH yarn. *g*


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

scotslass said:


> I said earlier that I started this for our soldier, I'm in the middle of the second round of the pattern, it is easier than it looks, just a matter of counting ... Haven't had to frog anything ... YET
> I decided to use size 10 circular needles, I have to say it looks fancy ... even my kids are impressed LOL


Told ya...*hehee*


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Treasure said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > I said earlier that I started this for our soldier, I'm in the middle of the second round of the pattern, it is easier than it looks, just a matter of counting ... Haven't had to frog anything ... YET
> ...


I showed it to my co-workers and they love the pattern, my bosses sister wants a blanket made for her baby in the same pattern .. add that to my ever growing list

P.S love your avatar


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Treasure said:
> 
> 
> > scotslass said:
> ...


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

scotslass said:


> Treasure said:
> 
> 
> > scotslass said:
> ...


I have an avatar I can give to you. I'll post it here and you can have it if you like.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

This is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Treasure said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > Treasure said:
> ...


Thanks for the thought, but I'll keep mine. He is my grandson, he's 2 now and they will be moving to Texas in 2 weeks. My SIL is getting stationed at Fort Hood


----------



## sandy127 (Sep 8, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## hilde (Mar 1, 2011)

that is so pretty, I have started this last night. So I am working Row 1. I have never knitted a afghan before always just crochet , so I am on an adventure. Looks like fun. Hilde


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

You are right about life lines...... and another life line is Knitting Paradise with all of its wonderful members are the best life line ever. This community is just awesome... no other can beat it. Plus .. what a beautiful afghan.


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

very lovely. love the pattern.


----------



## MacRae (Dec 3, 2011)

Treasure,.... is this made with multiple panels?


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

Beautiful pattern, thank you for sharing it with us all


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

I finished my Bearclaw afghan and sent it off to our Army friend . I really hope he likes it


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

MacRae said:


> Treasure,.... is this made with multiple panels?


No, it's all one piece...


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

scotslass said:


> I finished my Bearclaw afghan and sent it off to our Army friend . I really hope he likes it


You are so good to do that. I'm sure he'll love it!
My husband took this one...now I have to make one for me..*l*


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

Treasure said:


> scotslass said:
> 
> 
> > I finished my Bearclaw afghan and sent it off to our Army friend . I really hope he likes it
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Carole Erickson (Feb 20, 2012)

I would love to make this afghan ... how many and what kind of yard did you use?


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

I used Red Heart Super Saver,Claret (deep burgundy) I don't remember how many I used,(maybe 7 skeins of 7oz solid) I went by length, I made it 6ft long
The pattern I have is for a 44x60, says 26 oz of yarn. that's with a 6oz solid color or 4.5oz verigated.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

At the risk of sounding dumb - what's a lifeline?[/quote]

A life line is a thread that you run though every stitch, usually on a purl row after you knit it, every so often so that if you have to rip it for some reason, you only have to go to that line instead of ripping out the whole thing.

Thank you for the info. That sounds clever. Do you use regular sewing thread or another piece of yarn? And then, obviously, you pull it out afterwards, right?[/quote]
............................................
A LIFELINE ..... I find that unless I'm knitting with white or cream....... that using 'non-waxed floss' works the best.......


----------



## Xstitchlaurie (Nov 6, 2011)

How are you going to make this afghan wider and longer? Think I might want to try this and do it longer and wider also. Any suggestions? Yours is very beautiful.


----------



## JanetMM (Oct 29, 2011)

Is it meant to be 26 ounces of yarn or 62? I am now thoroughly muddled! Does anyone who has made this have any idea of the length of the yarn required? That would be such a help and I would be very grateful. I am trying to work out whether I have enough.


----------



## Treasure (Sep 2, 2011)

Janet, did you finally figure this out or do you still need help?


----------



## Xstitchlaurie (Nov 6, 2011)

By any chance, could you help figure out amount of stitches for a queen size and king size beds? I'm not too good on those things. Any suggestion will be very helpful. Thank you Treasure.


----------



## JanetMM (Oct 29, 2011)

Can you help Treasure? I am still on pause and hoping someone knows the answer I have had to keep putting off knitting this, which I would love to do, as I don't know whether I have enough wool. There are two of us it seems who are struggling with an ambition to knit this. Very many thanks, in anticipation, to anyone who can help with our questions !


----------

